# Lohnt Umbau Cannondale F29 zum CC-Bike?



## Hobbybike (22. Mai 2010)

Hallo liebe Bike Freunde ich besitze seit rund 1 1/2 Jahren dieses F29 wie es hier zu sehen ist !









nun möchte ich gerne von euch wissen ob es Sinn macht dieses auf ein CC Bike um zubauen!!?

Ich habe noch ein Bergamont Evole MGN mit Sram 0x Schaltung & Bremse Marta Sl ,Turavit-Kurbel Carbonlenker usw. Gewicht von dem Teil 9,5 Kg 






da es mir vom fahren her aber nicht taugt möchte ich diese leichten Teile alle Umbauen macht das Sinn ?? Gibt es noch leichtere Laufräder bzw. Felgen die ich Umbauen kann was kaufen ? 

Danke für eure Tipps


----------



## Deleted 76843 (22. Mai 2010)

Ich denke der Umbau, insofern er dir passt, ist sicherlich keine falsche Sache. 29er Laufräder würde ich keinen Mist kaufen, ist ja noch nicht so ausgebaut wie das 26er Segment. Wende dich doch mal an Felixthewolf (Lightwolf) unseren Laufradspezialisten hier aus dem Forum. Der kann dich in Sachen LRS sicher am besten beraten und dir was schönes, leichtes bauen.

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kanonental (23. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
also ich finde, dass sich der Umbau total lohnt! Mit noch nem leichteren lrs hast du doch dann ne echte cc Feile! Sieht super aus, das Cannondale
 Bei DER Basis mit Lefty, macht das echt Sinn!


----------



## Jaypeare (23. Mai 2010)

Ein CC-Bike ist es doch jetzt schon, nur halt kein Leichtbau .

Lohnt sich bei dem Rahmen und der Lefty auf jeden Fall. Was wiegt das F29 denn im Moment?

Das Evolve gefällt mir abgesehen von den Alibi-Reifen aber auch ganz gut, kann nur das Gewicht nicht so ganz glauben.


----------



## Hobbybike (24. Mai 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Ein CC-Bike ist es doch jetzt schon, nur halt kein Leichtbau .
> 
> Lohnt sich bei dem Rahmen und der Lefty auf jeden Fall. Was wiegt das F29 denn im Moment?
> 
> Das Evolve gefällt mir abgesehen von den Alibi-Reifen aber auch ganz gut, kann nur das Gewicht nicht so ganz glauben.


 
Hi das F29 wiegt derzeit 11 Kg! Was meinst du mit Alibi Reifen !? Schönen Feiertag zusammen


----------



## Tyler1977 (25. Mai 2010)

Ich würde das F29 auch umbauen, schöner Rahmen, gute Gabel.
Den Rest kann man nach und nach austauschen.


----------



## Hobbybike (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo liebe Bike-Freunde, danke für die Antworten und Meinungen von euch ! Ich glaube ich ziehe das Projekt ende der Saison durch . Gruß Hobbybike


----------



## Jaypeare (27. Mai 2010)

Hobbybike schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Alibi Reifen !?



Sehen auf dem Bild so profillos aus. Oder sind die nur extrem abgefahren?


----------



## santo77 (28. Mai 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Ein CC-Bike ist es doch jetzt schon, nur halt kein Leichtbau .
> 
> Lohnt sich bei dem Rahmen und der Lefty auf jeden Fall. Was wiegt das F29 denn im Moment?
> 
> Das Evolve gefällt mir abgesehen von den Alibi-Reifen aber auch ganz gut, kann nur das Gewicht nicht so ganz glauben.



ja, das gewicht kann ich auch nicht glauben


----------



## Hobbybike (28. Mai 2010)

santo77 schrieb:


> ja, das Gewicht kann ich auch nicht glauben


 
Hmm ok hast recht es sind nochmals gemessen ohne Pedale 9,9 Kg, die Laufräder sind auch noch Top habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen , Tune 1360 vo & hi inkl Narbe ! Der Rahmen ist schwer das stimmt, deswegen möchte ich ja das Cannondale aufrüsten und den Rest vom Berg. verkaufen wie z.b. Gabel,Laufräder,Dämpfer,Rahmen. mal sehen ende der Saison wird es getötet


----------

